

Saudis, Israelis developing new 'super Stuxnet' against Iran nuclear program - espeed
http://rt.com/news/stuxnet-iran-nuclear-mossad-565/

======
Wingman4l7
How is a picture of a computer monitor filled with hex code "A general view of
the Bushehr main nuclear reactor"?

